# Partitionen entfernen (repartitionieren)



## BIG_NIC92 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Hab ein Freund, der sein Winodows Vista Home Premiuim 64bit auf eine 20GB partition einer SpinPointF1 (500gb) installiert hat. Dies ist ziemlich *******, nervt ihn und bringt einige Probleme mit sich.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wieder eine große herzustellen oder wenigstens die Partitionen anders aufzuteilen (ohne zu formatieren).

Der is analphabet, deswegen schreibe ich^^

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

einfach mit dem Vista-Partitionsmanager den rest "frei" machen, sprich das er nicht formatiert ist.

Dann die 20Gb partiton anklicken und auf "vergrößern"...

wert eingeben und fertig 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Februar 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> einfach mit dem Vista-Partitionsmanager den rest "frei" machen, sprich das er nicht formatiert ist.
> 
> Dann die 20Gb partiton anklicken und auf "vergrößern"...
> 
> ...



Tja, das geht leider nicht. Vergrößern ist leider eingegraut. Verkleinern geht komischerweise.
Also wir sind hier auf ner Lan-Party, und es wär blöd, wenn der jetzt nichts zocken könnte. Immer wenn man z.B. Patchs installieren will kommen Fehlermeldungen, das der Speicherplatz voll sei. Löschen kann man auch nix, weil die Partition zu voll ist. Ist alles ein wenig kompliziert... ich hab ihm mal gesagt, er soll den CCleaner runterladen. Der löscht ja unnötige Dateien, d.h. vllt gehts dann. Mal sehen...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. Februar 2009)

Genau das Prob habe ich auch und weiß net weiter=(


greetz


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, das geht leider nicht. Vergrößern ist leider eingegraut. Verkleinern geht komischerweise.





_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Genau das Prob habe ich auch und weiß net weiter=(


Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung von mir:


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT hat das perfekt beschrieben, genauso musst dus machen 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## köört (21. Februar 2009)

bei mir is das problem das ich nicht auf erweitern drücken kann


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Februar 2009)

köört schrieb:


> bei mir is das problem das ich nicht auf erweitern drücken kann



^Das ist der dessen platte zicken macht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> > Zitat von *köört*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einfach so vorgehen wie im Screenshot beschrieben. Anders gehts mit Vista Mitteln nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Einfach so vorgehen wie im Screenshot beschrieben. Anders gehts mit Vista Mitteln nicht.



Das haben wir schon ausprobiert. Aber man kann nur den Platz von d:, aber nicht von c: vergrößern. Aber c: ist zu klein. Das ist ja das Problem...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

Mach am besten mal ein Screenshot vom momentanen Stand und Poste den.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Mach am besten mal ein Screenshot vom momentanen Stand und Poste den.



Das geht auch nicht. Der verbleibende Platz reicht nicht aus um einen Screen zu machen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

Dann lösche mal per Datenträgerbereinigung alle Wiederherstellungspunkte - falls aktiviert. Damit sollte dann genügend Speicherplatz zu Verfügung sein


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

wenn du :d formatiert hast kannst du den screen doch da speichern o.O...aber die paar kb wirste ja wo auch noch frei bekommen oder?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Februar 2009)

D formatieren allein reicht nicht - die Partition muß gelöscht werden.
Aber er wollte ja OHNE das er daten löschen muß (schätze er hat auf d: was drauf !!!!) C vergrößern.

Das kann Vista mit Boardmitteln NICHT.

Dafür braucht er ein Programm wie etwas die
GParted Live-CD
GParted 0.4.1-2 Englisch, Download im heise Software-Verzeichnis


----------



## Ant81 (14. März 2009)

Hallo

du solltest dir die "Acronis Disk Director suite" runterladen damit wirst du dein Problem lösen ist einfach zu bedienen und kannst alles was Partitionen angeht regeln. Habe selber vista 64 bit und vergrößern, verkleinern, verschieben von Partitionen ist damit einfach.........einfach, geht alles ohne Probs.

Gruss


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. März 2009)

Ant81 schrieb:


> du solltest dir die "Acronis Disk Director suite" runterladen damit wirst du dein Problem lösen ist einfach zu bedienen und kannst alles was Partitionen angeht regeln.



Ich glaub nicht das die Demo die ganzen Funktionen uneingeschränkt bietet. Oder irr ich mich da ?


----------



## Ant81 (18. März 2009)

Also ich habe die Vollversion aber probiers doch mal aus.... kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber geht , wenn es denn mit Demo geht, echt spitze!!!!

Sorry für die späte Antwort habe nicht gesehen das ich eine Seite weiterblättern muss um dir antworten zu können bin noch nicht solange dabei aber trotzdem ihr seid alle Spitze!!!!


----------

